# Motornennstrom - dämliche Frage



## netx1 (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Frage, für die ich mich eigentlich schämen müsste.

Gegeben ist ein Dreiphasen Motor.
Von dem kennt man P, cos(phi), eta

In kann man nun folgendermaßen berechnen.

In=P/[U*wurzel(3)*cos(phi)*eta]

Und nun meine Frage. Nimmt man nun U=230V oder U=400V?


----------



## gravieren (16 Februar 2008)

Hi

Willst du ihn in Deutschland betreiben  ?


Falls ja,  Spannung L1, L2, L3   400 Volt.

Also Sternschaltung.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass er mit 3 Phasen betrieben werden soll.


----------



## netx1 (16 Februar 2008)

Ja natürlich wird der in einem 230V(L-N)/50Hz Netz verwendet.

Ich dachte mir schon dass da 400V und nicht 230V zu nehmen sind.

Aber liegt bei Sternschaltungen an den einzelnen Wicklungen nicht 230V. 400V ist ja die Spannung zwischen zwei Phasen also Dreieck.


----------



## gravieren (16 Februar 2008)

Hi


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sternschaltung


----------



## maweri (16 Februar 2008)

Dafür steht die Wurzel 3 in der Formel. 
400 / Wurzel(3) = 230 

So wird die Strangspannung aus der Aussenleiterspannung errechnet.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ob der Motor nun im Stern oder im Dreieck anzuschließen ist, lässt sich aus den bisherigen Angaben aber NICHT errechnen oder erkennen.

Nur den Strom in der Zuleitung kann man bis jetzt berechnen, mehr noch nicht.



MfG


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2008)

Ob Sternschaltung oder Dreickschaltung
Die Leistung bei einem Drehstrommotor berechnet sich immer so
P=Wurzel(3)*U*I*cos(phi) )nach Strom umstellen sollte kein Problem sein
wobei U und I die Leiterspannung bzw. der Leiterstrom ist.
Also setze die Spannung ein, die du anlegst. Die Strangspannung bzw. der Strangstrom brauchen dich dann gar nicht interessieren. Die sind schon in die Formel eingerechnet


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Willst du ihn in Deutschland betreiben  ?
> 
> ...


Ich kenne 400/690 V Motoren, da ist 400 V dann Dreieck


----------



## gravieren (16 Februar 2008)

Hi


@marlob


> Ich kenne 400/690 V Motoren, da ist 400 V dann DreieckH


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass er die 230/400 Volt vom Typenschild abgelesen hat.  :-D


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Februar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> @marlob
> ...


 
Hallo,

wenn es ein Typenschild gibt, warum wird dann hier gerechnet?????


MfG


----------



## gravieren (16 Februar 2008)

Hi




> wenn es ein Typenschild gibt, warum wird dann hier gerechnet?????


Da auf dem Typenschild KEIN "ETA" angegeben ist.  :sw14:


----------



## netx1 (17 Februar 2008)

Ist nun Leiterspannung zwischen zwei Phasen oder zwischen L und N?


----------



## maweri (17 Februar 2008)

Aussenleiterspannung ist immer zwischen den Phasen.
Du hast bei einem Drehstrommotor keinen N(eutralleiter).
Jedenfalls ist mir bisher noch keiner untergekommen.

Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob der Motor in Stern oder Dreieck geschaltet ist. Da U und I multipilziert werden, bezieht sich Wurzel(3) mal auf die Spannung (Stern) und mal auf den Strom (Dreieck). Alles im allem bleibt die Formel gültig.


----------



## netx1 (17 Februar 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar.

Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob die Spannung L-N als Strang- oder Leiterspannung bezeichnet wird.


----------



## maweri (17 Februar 2008)

L-N kann nur als Strangspannung bezeichnet werden, wenn es eine Sternschaltung ist. Bei der Dreiecksschaltung gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Sternpunkt. Und genau dort wird nämlich der N abgegriffen.
Das gibt es aber eigentlich nur bei Generatoren nicht bei Motoren.

Bei einem Asynchronmotor ist gar kein N nach aussen geführt, da durch die gleichmäßige Belastung einzelnen Stränge kein 'überflüssiger' Strom über den N abgeführt werden muß. 
Wenn man z.B. einen 3-phasig angeschlossenen E-Herd nimmt, so ist die Belastung ungleichmäßig. Der Backofen läuft über eine Phase und je 2 Herdplatten über die anderen beiden Phasen. Da nicht alle die gleiche Leistung zur selben Zeit aufbringen wird der Strom über den angschlossen Neutralleiter abgeleitet.

Beim Drehstrommotor fließt er über die anderen Aussenleiter wieder ab.
Wenn Du 3 um 120° versetzte Sinuskurven aufzeichnest, siehst Du, das zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Summe aller drei Werte Null ergibt. Also auch kein Strom abgeführt werden muß.


----------



## netx1 (17 Februar 2008)

Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung.

Aber die hättest du dir eigentlich sparen können, da mir das mit Sternpunkt, Nullleiter, unsynchrone Belastung usw. bekannt ist. (Ich konnte nur Strang- und Leiterspannung momentan nicht richtig zuordnen.)

Du hättest nur schreiben brauchen:
"_U L-N......Strangspannung
U L1-L2, L2-L3, L3-L1......Leiterspannung_"

Aber trotzdem danke.



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Da nicht alle die gleiche Leistung zur selben Zeit aufbringen wird der Strom über den angschlossen Neutralleiter abgeleitet.
> 
> Beim Drehstrommotor fließt er über die anderen Aussenleiter wieder ab. [...]



Darum immer schön aufpassen, dass der Nullleiter auch ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen ist, sonst riskiert man eine Nullpunktsverschiebung, was zur Zerstörung von Geräten führen kann.


----------



## marlob (17 Februar 2008)

netx1 schrieb:


> Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung.
> 
> Aber die hättest du dir eigentlich sparen können, da mir das mit Sternpunkt, Nullleiter, unsynchrone Belastung usw. bekannt ist. (Ich konnte nur Strang- und Leiterspannung momentan nicht richtig zuordnen.)
> 
> ...


Nachdem was du vorher geschrieben hast konnte keiner ahnen, das du das weisst. maweri und wir anderen wollten Dir nur helfen und jetzt spielst Du gegenüber maweri den Besserwisser. Kein guter Stil von Dir:twisted:


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Februar 2008)

@ marlob: cool bleiben ...



netx1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie ihr sicher schon wisst, mache ich ein Schulprojekt wo es darum geht einen Aufzug zu steuern.
> 
> ...


----------



## netx1 (18 Februar 2008)

HEHE, nicht so eilig, ich möchte hier sicher nicht den Besserwisser spielen. :???:

Ich wollte nur verhindern, dass ihr glaubt ich bin eine volle Niete. 

lg


----------



## nade (20 Februar 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> L-N kann nur als Strangspannung bezeichnet werden, wenn es eine Sternschaltung ist. Bei der Dreiecksschaltung gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Sternpunkt. Und genau dort wird nämlich der N abgegriffen.
> Das gibt es aber eigentlich nur bei Generatoren nicht bei Motoren.
> 
> Bei einem Asynchronmotor ist gar kein N nach aussen geführt, da durch die gleichmäßige Belastung einzelnen Stränge kein 'überflüssiger' Strom über den N abgeführt werden muß.
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz mit dem E-Herd, weil es Halt "Schnellkochplatten" 2,2/2,5kw gibt, die zwichen 2 Phasen betrieben werden.
Ansonst richtig, ein abgerissener N "kann" bei 2 Verbraucher bei unterschiedlicher Phase eben diesen 2 "in Reihe" geschalteten" Verbraucher zu einer U"ges" führen die diese zum Exitus bringt. Und sonst wie gesagt, bei Dreieckschaltung gibts kein N das ^ 380/400V Strangspannung und bei Sternschaltung gibts erst gegen N eine Strangspannung von 230V kann aber auch 110 oder  380/400 sein.
Nebenbei ist die genannte Formel die Allgemeine bei 3Phasen, ansonst mußte über jeden Stangwiederstand einzeln errechnen, was wieder eine Strangspannung von in der Regel 230V ergibt.


----------



## maweri (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo nade,

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich wollte halt nur mal schnell ein Beispiel für unsymmetrische Belastung geben. Bin dabei von 'alten' Modellen ausgegangen. 
Konnte ja auch nicht ahnen, daß ich mir das hätte sparen können, weil netx1 es schon wusste.


----------



## netx1 (21 Februar 2008)

Tschuldigung.

Aber umsonst wars sicher nicht, denn irgendjemand wird das sicher benötigen. Und das wird ihm dann helfen.

LG


----------



## maweri (21 Februar 2008)

Nimm's nicht persönlich.

Ich konnte nur nicht aus Deinen vorherigen Fragen entnehmen, welchen Wissenstand Du hast.
Musste mir also auf die Schnelle was aus den Fingern saugen, womit (hoffentlich) jeder was anfangen kann.

Gruß
maweri


----------

